# Sound cut off problem - help!



## cool4cats

Please can someone please tell me why when I listen to the pronunciation of a word on the Word Reference site the ending of the word is cut off?

Does anyone else have this problem?  If this is not the correct forum to post this please would admin kindly post it to the correct one.

Thanks!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hello,
Would you please give me the link to the dictionary entry you're referring to?


----------



## cool4cats

Hi Paul,

Thanks for your reply. Actually it happens with all of the dictionary entry sound clips on the Italian/English site ... does it happen to you too?

I tried to post a link here to give you a link to one of the sound files but a message popped up to say that I can't post a URL until I have made 30+ postings.

Thanks,
cool4cats


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hello again,

I've just tried a dozen different entries in the English-Italian dictionary (English pronunciation) and in the Italian-English dictionary (Italian pronunciation) and the sound clips quality is very good.
You may want to check your browser plug-ins


----------



## cool4cats

Thanks Paul ... the sound quality I get is very good, the problem is that the end of all the words are cut off.
Do you hear the whole word?

I have tried in Google Chrome, IE and also Mozilla and it's the same.

cool4cats


----------



## Paulfromitaly

cool4cats said:


> Thanks Paul ... the sound quality I get is very good, the problem is that the end of all the words are cut off.
> Do you hear the whole word?
> 
> I have tried in Google Chrome, IE and also Mozilla and it's the same.
> 
> cool4cats


I do hear the whole word of course and I've tried with IE8, Firefox, Chome and SeaMonkey 
I still think it's not a browser problem, but a plug-in problem.
Can you test it on a different computer?


----------



## cool4cats

Hi Paul,

I now have it working OK 
It was a plugin problem after all, for all of the browsers!

Thanks for your help!

cool4cats


----------



## Paulfromitaly

cool4cats said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I now have it working OK
> It was a plugin problem after all, for all of the browsers!
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> cool4cats


Plug-ins are ugly things


----------



## cool4cats

You are so right !!!


----------



## mkellogg

Cool4cats, can you tell me exactly what you did to get it working, so I can advise people in the future?

Mike


----------

